# EDP other throttling in certain games



## yaboimomo (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello so I have been fighting this issue for a while now, I get edp other throttling under core in certain games, where it should not be present, for example it happens always for almost the entirety of gaming session while playing valorant, csgo and apex legends, these games dont push the cpu or the gpu to its limits, valorant averages around 350, csgo around 400 and apex around 220 while the issue isnt present, but as soon as it kicks in(which is after 15 mins of turning on the game) the FPS halves! apex 220>90, CSGO 400>180, Valorant 350> 160, but during stress tests or playing cod warzone or cold war the issue doesnt come up at all, only happens for 2 3 mins during 3 hour gameplay, in warzone it drops fps from 140 to around 110 and thats it, after 2 mins its gone, but in other games it stays until turned off.
I have the latest gigabyte aorus g15 with i7 10870h 32gb ram(dual channel), rtx 3070, the laptop doesnt run hot, averages around 80-82 degrees in relatively hot environment, rarely thermal throttles for like 1 sec and thats it. It uses control center app that is connected to xtu from what i have heard, it uses azure ai as well, tdp under performance mode is 58W which is good enough and i cant complain as many laptops that are this thin are stuck with 45W, it sustains 58w without issue during stress tests for even up to an hour. 
I attached a log file, you can see while playing valorant I had constant edp throttling under core, which kept cpu under 20-25W, but then i switched to WARZONE and the issue was gone almost immediately where it is only throttled by power limit pl1 which is to be expected. I dont run xtu along side throttlestop. and from what i can see throttlestop overrides variable issued by the gigabyte control center, I tried running both xtu and throttlestop off, disabling control center as well but issue still persists.
All drivers are up to date including bios and everything. its annoying cuz it happens in some not so demanding games and not during heavy load from others.
After reading a lot of forum threads they suggested to boost PP0 turbo power limit, i tried this but it doesnt go beyond 12.
here are the pictures of the settings and the log file of the gameplay, first is valorant then warzone.
thank you in advance, and sorry if my English is bad or i couldnt explain something in greater detail.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

The FIVR window shows that the BIOS has locked CPU voltage adjustment. This also locks out the IccMax variables so they cannot be adjusted. The main IccMax value is set to 165 so that should be OK but there are other IccMax variables that Gigabyte might have set too low. There is nothing you can do if the BIOS has incorrectly or deliberately set one of these values too low. It is locked and cannot be adjusted.

In the TPL window, try setting Power Limit 4 to 0. Check the Lock option so other software on your computer cannot change this. Do some gaming, run another log file and see if this makes any difference. If this does not work, you will need to clear the Lock box and you will need to reboot to unlock this setting.

You can try removing Gigabyte Control Center and Intel XTU. I do not think this will make any difference. I suspect that Gigabyte has set a power limit or IccMax limit internally that is too low. ThrottleStop does not have access to this limit so it cannot be adjusted.

You should ask Gigabyte for a full refund. It is dishonest for Gigabyte to sell a high performance laptop that is limited to only 2800 MHz when playing some games.


----------



## yaboimomo (Apr 1, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> In the TPL window, try setting Power Limit 4 to 0. Check the Lock option so other software on your computer cannot change this. Do some gaming, run another log file and see if this makes any difference. If this does not work, you will need to clear the Lock box and you will need to reboot to unlock this setting.


Hello, thanks for the reply.
How do i do this part? As the 4 that is written there cant be edited or am i pressing something wrong ? Its like just a whole text


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 1, 2021)

yaboimomo said:


> As the 4 that is written there cant be edited


*Power Limit 4* is the name of the item that needs to be changed. You cannot change the number 4 nor do you need to change the number 4.

Go into the box on the right side. The one with the big red arrow. Change that number in that box to 0 and press the Apply button. If this works, both boxes should show 0.
If you check the Lock option on this line and press Apply, you should see a lock icon appear on the left side of where it says *Power Limit 4*. A lock icon confirms that this register is locked and cannot be adjusted by any software. To unlock this register, you will need to clear the check mark out of the lock box. You will need to press OK and reboot for the CPU to unlock this register.


----------

